# Hello from the flip-side!



## MkISilverSurfer (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all...I'm obviously new to the forums. I come from across the pond  Virginia, USA. I've been reading some of the topics and it seems that you all are a bunch of lax lads and all share the same passion for their cars. I currently own an 02 MkI 225Q awaiting on an ECU upgrade from APR and Brembo slotted rotors (since I've worn the current corners out) + eibach springs along with Koni yellow shocks. I autocross for NASA hence forth the necessary upgrades. Anyway, I'll hear from you all later on...keep clean! Cheers! [smiley=cheers.gif]

by the by, here is a particular site i frequent. maybe you guys here can compare the way cars are done here in the states vs across the pond. http://www.vwvortex.com/


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

MkISilverSurfer said:


> Hi all...I'm obviously new to the forums. I come from across the pond  Virginia, USA. I've been reading some of the topics and it seems that you all are a bunch of lax lads and all share the same passion for their cars. I currently own an 02 MkI 225Q awaiting on an ECU upgrade from APR and Brembo slotted rotors (since I've worn the current corners out) + eibach springs along with Koni yellow shocks. I autocross for NASA hence forth the necessary upgrades. Anyway, I'll hear from you all later on...keep clean! Cheers! [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> by the by, here is a particular site i frequent. maybe you guys here can compare the way cars are done here in the states vs across the pond. http://www.vwvortex.com/


Welcome here..mate.... I have heard of it...one of many good top sites to read info on TTs

you autocross for NASA, lol you mean for fun... welcome to TT world


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome mate ..Rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

